# hiding a MP10 in the overflow?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i was thinking about getting a MP10 for some more directional flow, and to keep the look of minimal equipment in the display i would like to put one in the overflow. 

anyone know if they make a wet "dry" side? or is there a way of making part of the overflow (the width of a MP10) a dry section? or would that effect the drain of the tank making it overflow possibly....


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have seen dry sections in overflows to accommodate an mp10, can't remember where.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

That is something I can help with

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Cool idea has me thinking.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

It can be done if

1. You have room
2. The overflow is thin enough
3. The overflow isn't curved


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

On reef central, look up d2mini's cube build. His acrylic overflow has two dry pockets for the vortech dry sides


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

My 150 cube has the same thing. My dry sections don't have teeth in the top though so its a lot cleaner.


----------

